# Strange arrowhead



## jgunnsmith (Mar 26, 2012)

We found this arrowhead Saturday in a nearby field.  After we got it home and cleaned it we noticed that it had a hole through it.  Does anyone know why it would have a hole in it?  Maybe for a necklace?


----------



## Bone pile (Mar 26, 2012)

Does the hole look drilled? sometimes the rock has holes it naturaly which makes knapping a challange.Harpoon point?


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Mar 26, 2012)

Psychological warfare.  That head would whistle in flight and intimidate the enemy.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Mar 26, 2012)

Just a hole in the chert that the point was made from. Those vugs and crystal pockets are pretty common in some types of chert, makes for a challenge to knap a point without gettin a big stack around the hole.


----------



## Willjo (Mar 26, 2012)

*Hole in point*

Here is an Allendale point with a hole in it. Like NCHilbilly said flaw in rock. There is a small hole to the left of the one in center that did not go all the way through.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Mar 26, 2012)

Here's a modern version I knapped


----------



## jgunnsmith (Mar 26, 2012)

The hole kinda looks drilled. It's hard to tell, but with it being so rounded my first assumption was drilled.  It is a different color right at the hole though.


----------



## fish hawk (Mar 26, 2012)

Fossil inclusion.


----------



## Bow Only (Mar 27, 2012)

fish hawk said:


> Fossil inclusion.



What he said.


----------



## Son (Mar 27, 2012)

Fossil in a Kirk point is what I see. Have plenty of points with holes in em.


----------



## Bone pile (Mar 28, 2012)

I've done a couple with small holes in them a pain in the rear for sure.
Willjo that one is a marvel in stone,I wander what kind of reaction he got with that point.
Bone pile


----------



## walkinboss01 (Mar 28, 2012)

A buddy of mine found one with a mussel shell fossil in it. It is one of the coolest points that I've seen.


----------



## jcinpc (Mar 29, 2012)

I believe it was Tom Nutter from G-ville who was knapping a point and saw the tip of a sharks tooth in it and worked around it.
We have a local chert called Hillsborough river basin chert that is LOADED with fossil inclusions in it, but when you find a clean chunk it makes some pretty points


----------



## dmedd (Mar 31, 2012)

George B. sent me a picture of this point asking about the hole. It's definitely where a mineral or fossil inclusion has leeched out of the rock over the years, leaving the hole.


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 3, 2012)

jcinpc said:


> I believe it was Tom Nutter from G-ville who was knapping a point and saw the tip of a sharks tooth in it and worked around it.
> We have a local chert called Hillsborough river basin chert that is LOADED with fossil inclusions in it, but when you find a clean chunk it makes some pretty points





I have two of Dr. Tom`s points and he has one of my knives. Haven`t seen him in years. Hope he is doin` well.

The most incredible original point I ever personally saw was a Hillsborough made from raw Coastal Plains chert. It was found in the Tampa areas and had a small natural hole in one of the batwings. It was nicknamed the "Saltine Cracker". because it was about as wide as one, and as thin. The knapper was obviously a master percussion knapper as he had billet flake scars that reached way in there. It was then retouched with just a little pressure. The point was unreal.

It wasn`t in the same class as the Sweetwater Biface, but it wasn`t too far from it.


----------



## jcinpc (Apr 3, 2012)

there is yet to be a modern knapper who can replicate the sweetwater, a very few have attempted and came close . that thing is unreal
I havent seen Tom in a few years as I havent gone to any shows


----------

